# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  What are you currently obsessed about?

## Member11

What are you currently obsessed about?

----------


## enfield

the yugioh trading card game and mexicans.

----------


## Rawr

Cleanliness of course. I don't really get obsessed with stuff but that doesn't mean I haven't before. I used to be really obsessed with gaming as a kid. Especially with The Sims. The hours spent playing all the games was just countless.

----------


## jfox222

I'm currently obsessed with the fear of pregnancy, despite that I am a virgin

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm obsessed with thinking about my ex manipulating my youngest son.

I need to stop because he knows that's the only way he can get to me now 

and I know I have absolutely no control over this 

and I know obsessing over it just gives him power

and I know that taking the high road works

I'm mad at myself for obsessing over this

----------


## kelp

Agh something embarrassing. I've just noticed that it's forming a bad habit and damaging my health.  ::

----------


## Sash

sex, fear of being manipulated and victimized, health, if i have a brain tumor or seizure disorder. I'm sure this will sound fake-deep and obnoxious, but I keep having thoughts about the absurdity of petty fears and worries in the context of a temporary life. Also the nature of selflessness or pure goodness and how it's not really possible, but I want to be good. that's been a recent obsession. I need to get a life.

----------


## Nara

I have not been diagnosed with OCD, but I do get symptoms when I'm stressed. You can hardly notice them if I'm not really stressed out, but I do knock my head and clap my hands and wash my hands all the time.

----------


## emorin613

What is it?

----------


## emorin613

> Agh something embarrassing. I've just noticed that it's forming a bad habit and damaging my health.



What is it?

----------

